# Southern California 8/16



## TimeShare Junky (Jul 31, 2014)

Looking for a week cheap.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 31, 2014)

TimeShare Junky said:


> Looking for a week cheap.



We must be neighbors!  I live near Garfield School / La Sierra.

I can see a 1br bonus week at Carlsbad Seapointe but its 10th-17th, good luck finding something.


----------

